# air cylinders to drift or not to drift that"s the question????



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

I know I've asked this question but it just seems that if you can drift using struts, it could be done using air cylinders because the ones I have are the same thickness as struts but minus the springs. Just click on this link my cylinders to veiw them and the specification  my cylinders


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

once again.. i'm sure you could do it but i don't think they'll perform as well as good ol coilovers.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i agree.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i would think that with all the stress you'd be putting on them, that they would get destroyed. just my thoughts tho.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

this may sound weird but his post give that weird advertisement feel!


----------

